# Dual action polisher-recommendations



## Trickydee (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi, I'm thinking of buying a dual action polisher, I've seen one by Duren Tools its £79.00 on eBay , it comes with two backing pads and six different polishing pads, has anyone used one and could they recommend it.

Thanks lee


----------



## Si-forks (Dec 26, 2014)

This is what I've used for a few years now good quality DA. 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_673.html


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Si-forks said:


> This is what I've used for a few years now good quality DA.
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_673.html


I`ve been using exactly the same thing as you mate, also for a few years.
Good bit of kit 8)


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Another vote for the DAS-6 pro here. We've had ours for a few years now, and can't fault it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cherie said:


> Another vote for the DAS-6 pro here. We've had ours for a few years now, and can't fault it.


 [smiley=stupid.gif] gets my vote


----------



## Trickydee (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone , I will look for a good deal on a DAS6 pro.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Si-forks said:


> This is what I've used for a few years now good quality DA.
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_673.html


Same here too...along with some good quality pads and polishes.

Occasionally they have sales or you might find a discount code on 'Detailing World' forum if you're lucky.


----------

